# MEMBERS TREATMENT DIARIES (formerly 2WW Diaries)



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

As well as the Ladies in Waiting Board we also have a
board where you are welcome to write your own Members Treatment Diary.
•
Although anyone can read the diaries only you can add to your own and
they have proved to be an invaluable source of information and support
for those who have read them as well as a way of sharing with everyone
your own personal journey through your cycle and 2WW.
•
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=165.0
•
Hope to see some of you over there, Lizzy xxx

​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Just bumping this up in case anyone else would like to share their 2WW Diary with us


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Would anyone else like to share their 2WW Diary with us?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Anyone else like to share their 2WW Diary with us? Follow the link above


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

BUMP
​


----------

